# für den Ihrigen



## herakleis

Hallo:

Ich möchte übersetzen:
Und gewiss war das der ehrlichste und edelste Rettungsweg aus dem Dilemma, unter dem Hieronymus seufzte, daß die Christen den Mann, dem sie so viel verdankten, für den Ihrigen erklärten - wenn nicht mittels eines bindenden Dogmas, so doch in der Form, in der Augustin es tat, in der Form einer frommen Hoffnung, eines liebreichen Wunsches.

Grüsse.


----------



## Alemanita

Hola herakleis:

Con mucho gusto te ayudo en tu traducción, pero hasta ahora no tradujiste nada...

Para ayudarte al menos con el título propongo:...lo declararon (ser) uno de los suyos ...

Grüße.


----------



## herakleis

Hallo:

Ich übersetze:

Y, ciertamente, éste era el camino de salvación más franco y noble, desde que Jerónimo suspirara bajo el dilema de que los cristianos declararon al hombre, al que ellos tanto debían-------si bien no mediante un dogma vinculante, sí en la forma de una piadosa esperanza, de un deseo rebosante de amor.

Grüsse


----------



## Alemanita

herakleis said:


> Hallo:
> 
> Ich übersetze:
> 
> Y, ciertamente, éste era el camino de salvación más franco y noble* del dilema bajo el cual* desde que Jerónimo suspirara bajo el dilema de*: *que los cristianos declararan al hombre, al que ellos tanto debían,  *uno de los suyos*,si bien no mediante un dogma vinculante, *pero *sí en la forma *en la cual lo hizo Augustín, en la forma *de una piadosa esperanza, de un deseo rebosante de amor.
> 
> Grüsse


----------



## malidiera

Y, ciertamente, éste era el camino de salvación más franco y noble* del dilema bajo el cual* desde que Jerónimo suspirara bajo el dilema de*: *que los cristianos declararan al hombre, al que ellos tanto debían,  *uno de los suyos*,si bien no mediante un dogma vinculante, sí en la forma *en la cual lo hizo Augustín, en la forma *de una piadosa esperanza, de un deseo rebosante de amor.

El "PERO" sobraba: la expresión es "si bien no..., (al menos) sí ..."


----------



## herakleis

Danke für die Verbesserung, aber ich habe nicht alle, was du sagst, verstanden. Deiner Meinung nach, wäre die Übersetzung so?:
 
Y, ciertamente, éste era el camino de salvación más franco y noble desde que Jerónimo suspirara bajo este dilema: que los cristianos declararan al hombre, al que tanto debían, uno de los suyos, si bien no mediante un dogma vinculante, sí en la forma en la cual lo hizo Agustín, en la forma de una piadosa esperanza, de un deseo rebosante de amor.


----------



## malidiera

Ja, genau! 
Ausserdem, "al menos" ist möglich, aber nicht notwendig.


----------

